# AWCI Show, New Orleans April 18 & 19



## Level 5 Tools (Feb 11, 2016)

Is anyone attending the America Walls & Ceilings trade show in New Orleans? Would love to meet any fellow DWT members!!!!

Scott Murray, Level 5 Tools


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

when I have an opportunity,I'll stop by an say hello Scott.I'll be completing a sculpture for continental building products at the show.I've prepared a sculpture on their level 5 bison board.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Is AWCI affiliated with this?

http://www.wwcca.org/


----------



## Level 5 Tools (Feb 11, 2016)

Not sure about the affiliation with Western Walls and Ceilings but sure looks familiar. the website is www.awci.org.


----------



## Level 5 Tools (Feb 11, 2016)

b,mitch, sounds great. I will not have a boot, just attending. I will message you my cell number. Send me a text. I may have some new tools to show you from Level 5!! Thanks!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Level 5 Tools said:


> b,mitch, sounds great. I will not have a boot, just attending. I will message you my cell number. Send me a text. I may have some new tools to show you from Level 5!! Thanks!


I just ordred a Level 5 Taper!:thumbup:
Hope i'm inline for some of the new tools!:thumbsup:
Gypsum tools I ordered it from!
Hope it runs as well as it looks!


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

I look forward to having a look at your tool line Scott.See you there.


----------

